# Batten down the hatches!



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

G'day all.
Sadly it doesn't seem enough people use this section but hopefully (as I did) most of the new guys to our great past-time take notice of some of the posted info here.
My contribution concerns the issue of making sure your yak is as well prepared for sea as possible and my main bug is the issue of ensuring that hatches are secured before heading out; it is bloody hard to reach that front hatch on most kayaks once you are out there in a decent chop. I have seen some guys with their anchor ropes stowed in the front hatch and leaving the hatch open for easy access. This can present a world of problems in the event of an inversion. With massive ships frequenting the waters we fish, not to mention the ever-present threat of the "Stinker", our craft should have the best possible chance of being able to be righted in the event of a capsize. There is plenty of space in most guys crates to carry a spool for the rope anyway.
I have left my hatch open accidentally once after arriving late at the beach to meet some mates but quickly secured it upon noticing having been witness to a previous (hatch open) capsize only weeks earlier. That won't happen again soon!
So...batten 'em down guys.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

With my Revo the front hatch has two bungee cords holding it down, and when offshore or in large rivers; I always leave at least one on as if I do go over whatever the case might be, It is still closed and this also allows me to have quick access to the hatch.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

Its only happened once when I was very keen to get out there and once realizing the situation :shock: quickly paddled back to shore and battened down that hatch
Now before I head out I take a couple mins and make sure everything is where its surpose to be and the hatches locked down tight

cheers cruiser


----------



## nimblefrog (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I've left mine open once and the sight of this bugged me so much I straddled my way up to the front to shut it, learned quickly how stable the outback really is as it had no problem with me (95 kg) sitting up front to close the hatch. Thankfully this was on flat water, doubt I'd want to risk it in any kind of chop.


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

if buying a new kayak and you wont always use it in calm sheltered waterways, then look for a boat with hatches you can actually use away from land. What good is a lovely big hatch if you cant use it? What good is a lovely big hatch if it doesnt secure watertight?

I reckon you should send an email to the manufacturers of your kayaks and tell them what you think is good, bad and indifferent.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

kayaksportsmark said:


> buying a new kayak and you wont always use it in calm sheltered waterways, then look for a boat with hatches you can actually use away from land. What good is a lovely big hatch if you cant use it? What good is a lovely big hatch if it doesnt secure watertight?
> 
> I reckon you should send an email to the manufacturers of your kayaks and tell them what you think is good, bad and indifferent.


Can only speak for myself but theses hatches are mainly used for storering yak trolleys ,batteries for fish finders ,overnight camping and spare paddles which I have one in the kingy etc etc,they should never be opened at open sea and make sure they are locked down before you head out

cheers cruiser


----------

